# Swatch x Omega Moonswatch lunacy



## baldo_giovane (Jul 9, 2022)

Link

What the fuck is going on with these watches? They sell for insane amounts of money, Swatch announced they won't be available for purchase online and shops are swarmed everytime a restock happens. I stumbled upon a shop with only one model (Mission to Jupiter) available just restocked and managed to buy one before 10 fucking people queued right behind me to buy the same watch. Staff even got into an argument with a man who wanted to buy more than one and asked a passerby to buy one for him since it was limited to 1 per person.
Personally I got one just to resell it and already received a couple offers for 100 francs/euros more than I paid for. Considering it's not a limited collection, what the fuck is going on, why are people so dumb to fall for the hype? I've seen on ebay the Mission to Neptune one sell for 1.750 euros. That's fucking insane, it's a quartz movement with a "bioceramic" case that's really plastic and ceramic, polycarbonate glass and a nylon strap. 250 eur for a watch with these specs is insane already as it is. Maybe I'll consider getting one 6 months from now when it's 150 eur max, but for the same amount you can already get an automatic Seiko for example, with a steel case and strap.

Are you bullish for this? Should I get more and resell them? I heard the pink and the light blue one go easily for 500 francs if not more. It's an investment as good as it sounds?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 9, 2022)

Who even wears watches anymore?


----------



## TheCuntler (Jul 9, 2022)

I'd only get one with a metal armband. I really don't like the one they come with but I like a couple of their models.


----------



## baldo_giovane (Jul 9, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Who even wears watches anymore?


It's still a common thing really, high-end watches are still being worn just as much as low-end ones. 
Smartwatches have decimated the market for 200 to 1k eur watches, however brands still see a profit growth. Think of fashion/minimalist watches, the demand is incredible even tho they are made as cheaply as possible, suck as watches and they cost way more than they look. Here's a video on the subject.
Related to the Moonswatch saga, I've seen crowds around Swatch stores the likes of iPhones' release day.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 9, 2022)

baldo_giovane said:


> It's still a common thing really, high-end watches are still being worn just as much as low-end ones.
> Smartwatches have decimated the market for 200 to 1k eur watches, however brands still see a profit growth. Think of fashion/minimalist watches, the demand is incredible even tho they are made as cheaply as possible, suck as watches and they cost way more than they look. Here's a video on the subject.
> Related to the Moonswatch saga, I've seen crowds around Swatch stores the likes of iPhones' release day.


Bro, I'd just use my phone to check the time.


----------



## do you like my hat (Jul 9, 2022)

Wtf does “bioceramic” even mean


----------



## baldo_giovane (Jul 9, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Bro, I'd just use my phone to check the time.


Watches nowadays evolved past telling the time. That's why I mentioned fashion watches, as they are meant to just sit there and look nice from a distance, and higher-end watches who represent status, an investment, a gift, a nice thing to have, etc, and happen to tell the time too (sometimes, if you charge them).

Plus, a person wearing a nice watch (at least to me) adds value and tells me something about them, think of it like seeing someone wear pearl earrings versus fake pearl earrings.


----------



## Wintersun (Jul 9, 2022)

do you like my hat said:


> Wtf does “bioceramic” even mean


Ceramic made of organic material.


----------



## Pixy (Jul 9, 2022)

Modern watches are the socially-acceptable male bangle.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 9, 2022)

Probably caused by influencer + simps.


----------



## baldo_giovane (Jul 9, 2022)

Pixy said:


> Modern watches are the socially-acceptable male bangle.


Basically, yeah.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Jul 9, 2022)

baldo_giovane said:


> a person wearing a nice watch (at least to me) adds value and tells me something about them


That they waste their money on shiny trinkets, like children?


----------



## Vecr (Jul 9, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Who even wears watches anymore?


I have an inexpensive Casio watch off ebay or Amazon (can't remember exactly) after it was discontinued so I could write down times and actions in case of a medical emergency or something like that. Really, don't buy expensive watches, the risk of them breaking or getting stolen is too high.


----------



## PolPot (Jul 9, 2022)

It has an omega logo for a low price so you can flex on some people who won't be able to tell a difference. Heck, most of modern people don't even recognize a difference between quartz and automatic piece. It seem to be an affordable consoomer piece to me, so it follows the same rights as luxury watches. People will pay you more to get it NOW rather than wait three months and risk not being able to GET it and consoom further.



Epic Fail Man said:


> Who even wears watches anymore?


Adults.


----------



## D_Tractor (Jul 9, 2022)

TheCuntler said:


> I'd only get one with a metal armband. I really don't like the one they come with but I like a couple of their models.


Swatch makes the all stainless "Boxengasse" model that has the same movement and costs less than the MSRP of the Moonswatch.


do you like my hat said:


> Wtf does “bioceramic” even mean


Plastic made from vegetable oil with ceramic powder mixed in it that stains your skin.


----------



## PolPot (Jul 9, 2022)

D_Tractor said:


> Plastic made from vegetable oil with ceramic powder mixed in it that stains your skin.
> View attachment 3474982


Fooking embarassing.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 9, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Who even wears watches anymore?


Me.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 9, 2022)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> Me.


Well then stop it


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 9, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Well then stop it


No.


----------



## White Devil (Jul 9, 2022)

I still wear a watch, I wear the newer Seiko Arnie because I'm still a child at heart. I wear it both out of habit and because it's useful for my job.

As for why Omega is so expensive? It's the watch that went to the moon, the watch that James Bond wears, pretty much the first/best dive watch made. They're very, very well made and the only reason they can command those prices is because the product backs it up. Your smart watch / and phone won't be worth dick in even 5 years, an Omega watch is always going to retain value. Smashed up ones can be restored and sold for thousands of dollars if it was a popular model when it released.

E: Also I don't have to charge my watch every night. If there's ever an extended power failure, good luck telling any kind of time when your shit runs out of battery because I'd bet hard cash you fucks that rely entirely on your phones couldn't read a sun dial, a compass, or judge time of day from the sky.


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Jul 9, 2022)

It’s Omega watch, of course it’s expensive
Even Swatch is pricey too


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jul 9, 2022)

baldo_giovane said:


> Watches nowadays evolved past telling the time. That's why I mentioned fashion watches


Slight power level, a distant cousin of mine who I treat like a brother with does watch repair and I help out sometimes in the shop with some pivoit polishing and reassembly/repair. He does most of the repair work and gear cutting..

A true person with understanding of horology history would know that SWATCH is monopoly of the watch industry from the Swiss due to the quartz crisis brought on by Seiko, Citizen and Casio.

Swatch is so monopolistic to the point that they will not sell many times replacement parts to watchmakers/repairers unless they are swatch "authorized" or "licensed" (You make shit and get shafted). Usually if there's a warranty issue with a watch they just give you a new one since they are all CNC machine made.  Don't get caught selling parts to cannibalize too or they will strike you from the vendor/repair list.

So most "western" watch brands are all the same internally underneath. Kinda like how a Ford Ranger was a Mazda B3000.  It's not hard to "make" a watch buy buying a movement and customizing the exterior nowadays. Only issue would likely be dials if you want a custom paint job or etchings. Some people offer services around 1-5k to assemble to your specification. I wouldn't trust them unless I saw how they assembled.

If you really, really wanted to spurge buy a watch with a co-axial movement (it's more precise than a quartz if done _right_), or if you really, really have no where to spend your money, get a handmade watch from his "disciple" Roger W Smith I have much detest for the man for Daniel's left his legacy to anyone who could read and be dedicated, not just whoever he took in.(He hires lower paid watchmakers who just graduated to make 90% of his shit nowdays), and wait three to five years and be out around ~150,000 USD before taxes.

Or maybe buy one from Masahiro Kikuno if you can, he makes one watch a year or two. This man I have much respect for as he is a true "craftsman" as he makes his gears and polishes his pivots with a hand file with higher precision than most watchmakers can with a lathe.

Edit: European watchmakers (large companies) do occasionally assemble and sometimes handmake watches. You have to be Middle Eastern Shiek (Or Jew banker) type money for that. The Vacheron 57260 was made over five years and is one of the most complicated watches known to exist, including a Georgian, lunar, astrological and a Hebrew calendar, striking tones for passing time (Grand/petite sonnerie), night silence mode and a shit ton of indicators.
If had to even dissemble that I think I would have a stroke.


----------



## PolPot (Jul 10, 2022)

PuffyGroundCloud said:


> It’s Omega watch, of course it’s expensive
> Even Swatch is pricey too


It's not an Omega, it's just swatch quartz piece.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 10, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Who even wears watches anymore?


A mechanical watch is a testimony to White Man's civilization, now dead, but once glorious. In any culture ever the attention to detail needed to make a watch would be considered a technological marvel. A watch is the manifestation of Pure Reason. A nigger could not make a mechanical watch, not in a million years. Watches are what distinguishes us from animals. Watches also look really cool. And if you wear a "smartwatch" you should kill yourself.


----------



## Hippopatumus (Jul 10, 2022)

Meh they're neat and the price point AT MSRP is actually pretty fair. I'll get one once you can actually order them AT MSRP. They're down to $500 on stockx so I think supply might be starting to catch up.

It's a good backup watch for if you are going somewhere potentially sketchy and you don't want to risk getting robbed for something the value of a decent used car on your wrist.


----------



## baldo_giovane (Jul 10, 2022)

Hippopatumus said:


> Meh they're neat and the price point AT MSRP is actually pretty fair. I'll get one once you can actually order them AT MSRP. They're down to $500 on stockx so I think supply might be starting to catch up.
> 
> It's a good backup watch for if you are going somewhere potentially sketchy and you don't want to risk getting robbed for something the value of a decent used car on your wrist.
> 
> View attachment 3477104


"Neat" nigga it's a plastic watch, they didn't even have the decency to ship it with a non plastic mineral crystal.
Around that pricepoint there are Citizen watches that are orders of magnitude better, starting from an actual sapphire crystal, steel case and bracelet (some are even titanium), eco-drive, radio control and the list goes on. It's a shitty purchase even for fashion watches standards. Or if you still want a Swatch anyone of them is better, there are even steel ones for a lower MSRP.


----------



## Hippopatumus (Jul 10, 2022)

You're not wrong, but its a moonwatch, if only in looks. That counts for something. Base model moonwatches have a plastic crystal too anyway.

If you are only going to have one watch, I agree that a Citizen is a better choice on quality alone though. Actually I think a Vostok is the better choice in the sub-500 price range.


----------



## PolPot (Jul 10, 2022)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> A mechanical watch is a testimony to White Man's civilization, now dead, but once glorious. In any culture ever the attention to detail needed to make a watch would be considered a technological marvel. A watch is the manifestation of Pure Reason. A nigger could not make a mechanical watch, not in a million years. Watches are what distinguishes us from animals. Watches also look really cool. And if you wear a "smartwatch" you should kill yourself. View attachment 3477066


You are bragging "much white man, much achievement" and you post some russkie negro-power-piece. At least post a watch made by a human being, champ.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 10, 2022)

White Devil said:


> E: Also I don't have to charge my watch every night. If there's ever an extended power failure, good luck telling any kind of time when your shit runs out of battery because I'd bet hard cash you fucks that rely entirely on your phones couldn't read a sun dial, a compass, or judge time of day from the sky.


I can read this one:


----------



## ThatsMyDog (Jul 10, 2022)

What's your grail watch, Kiwis?


----------



## Hippopatumus (Jul 10, 2022)

Astronomia


----------



## White Devil (Jul 10, 2022)

ThatsMyDog said:


> What's your grail watch, Kiwis?


4th gen Omega Speedmaster like the Apollo 11 crew had. Probably not the hardest to find but $6-10,000 is still a decent chunk of change to drop on a watch.


----------



## Windows 10 Upgrade (Jul 11, 2022)

do you like my hat said:


> Wtf does “bioceramic” even mean


Terrifyingly, it means plastic


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 12, 2022)

D_Tractor said:


> Swatch makes the all stainless "Boxengasse" model that has the same movement and costs less than the MSRP of the Moonswatch.
> 
> Plastic made from vegetable oil with ceramic powder mixed in it that stains your skin.
> View attachment 3474982


That was the best looking one and still looks like cheap plastic shit IRL, pathetic

Also not a moon watch if its quartz


兄貴 Forevermore said:


> Slight power level, a distant cousin of mine who I treat like a brother with does watch repair and I help out sometimes in the shop with some pivoit polishing and reassembly/repair. He does most of the repair work and gear cutting..
> 
> A true person with understanding of horology history would know that SWATCH is monopoly of the watch industry from the Swiss due to the quartz crisis brought on by Seiko, Citizen and Casio.
> 
> ...


Since you're the official kiwi watch guy, how good are bell&ross watches? always liked these instruments models


----------



## D_Tractor (Jul 12, 2022)

ThatsMyDog said:


> What's your grail watch, Kiwis?


----------



## TracdacianTortoise (Jul 12, 2022)

Im not entirely sure what the reason most people wear watches nowadays is, I reckon it’s mostly just cause they cost money and you can show them off. Many people only appreciate a watch for its monetary value, and not the craftsmanship put into them. It’s not as common now, since a lot of lower end watches use mass produced Swiss movements, but real old pocketwatches have so much effort put into the mechanism and the decoration. To some extent, they’re a brilliant combination of all of mankind’s progress to this point, at least when it comes to mechanics. They’ve stagnated a little though,  nothing really new that breaks the mould has occurred in watches it seems, quartz movements or digital watches offer more functionality for less, and there’s been little effort to bring some of those conveniences to reasonably priced wristwatches. Probably doesn’t help the Swiss monopolised the movement market during WWII,


----------



## baldo_giovane (Jul 12, 2022)

ThatsMyDog said:


> What's your grail watch, Kiwis?


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jul 12, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Since you're the official kiwi watch guy, how good are bell&ross watches? always liked these instruments models


They are a bit lacking imho. I've only seen a handful (<10) but I have serviced one. The first search on youtube turns up this.
The listed watch movement on their site is actually a modified ETA (Subsidiary of SWATCH) 2894-2. It is a modified movement to where the data function is replaced with a chronometer.
I do not know the watch grade (so 4-20 seconds loss/gain per day).
The bands are rubber and will crack and break. Not of very good quality. Did pass water resistance test upon service according to my service notes.

In short, go buy something else (I recommened a Seiko cause cheap and overlooked), these will not appreciate in value due to the plastic wrist-strap and shitty exterior. Movement itself _should_ be solid.

Or buy a Elgin/American watch co/Lano from the 1950s pocketwatch and never get mugged because you keep it in a pocket.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 12, 2022)

Another explanation for a recent price increase for omega watches is there’s a TikTok and YouTube shorts trend of people taking these old Omega watches as scrap, refurbishing them and re selling them for like 20k so even the used market is getting inflated.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jul 12, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Another explanation for a recent price increase for omega watches is there’s a TikTok and YouTube shorts trend of people taking these old Omega watches as scrap, refurbishing them and re selling them for like 20k so even the used market is getting inflated.


I hate these people.
But ETA and SWATCH pieces from before the quartz crisis are great!


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 12, 2022)

baldo_giovane said:


> think of it like seeing someone wear pearl earrings versus fake pearl earrings.


How do you tell the difference? 



Wintersun said:


> Ceramic made of organic material.





D_Tractor said:


> Swatch makes the all stainless "Boxengasse" model that has the same movement and costs less than the MSRP of the Moonswatch.
> 
> Plastic made from vegetable oil with ceramic powder mixed in it that stains your skin.
> View attachment 3474982


That's gross and it looks cheap. 



PuffyGroundCloud said:


> It’s Omega watch, of course it’s expensive
> Even Swatch is pricey too


I thought "Swatch" was a dumb name for a brand. 
Go on without me, lads, I'm not cut out for luxury.


----------



## baldo_giovane (Jul 13, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> How do you tell the difference?


Fake pearl is duller, has less depth in the shimmer and reacts differently to light, but that's not the point. The point is if I see someone wearing obviously fake (or bad) pearls that says something about them. Besides being poor (that's not an issue tho, I get it) and having already wasted money on something of dubious value, you have bad taste and need a fake to try and fit in and it's inexcusable, it's like you need a formal attire for some event and get a dollar store suit. Alternatives exists, you are just lazy/uncaring.
I agree good fakes become almost indistinguishable from true and honest pearls but that applies to watches too. At least you tried, but understand that if you are caught with a good fake that's even worse than with a bad fake.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jul 13, 2022)

ThatsMyDog said:


> What's your grail watch, Kiwis?


well its less about the watch and more about the journey...


----------



## Safir (Jul 13, 2022)

ThatsMyDog said:


> What's your grail watch, Kiwis?




FedEx stole it and keeps it in the warehouse at Charles de Gaulle airport.


----------



## augment (Jul 13, 2022)

Just lmao if you are not wearing a Tissot or something equally classy and sensible. Omega are for the gucci crowd.


----------



## PolPot (Jul 13, 2022)

agility_ said:


> Just lmao if you are not wearing a Tissot or something equally classy and sensible. Omega are for the gucci crowd.


Gucci crowd has Gucci watches which help you out to get a negro pucci


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jul 13, 2022)

agility_ said:


> Just lmao if you are not wearing a Tissot or something equally classy and sensible. Omega are for the gucci crowd.


I refuse to by SWATCH watches unless they were made before 1970 as a giant fuck you to SWATCH group and ETA.


baldo_giovane said:


> Fake pearl is duller, has less depth in the shimmer and reacts differently to light, but that's not the point. The point is if I see someone wearing obviously fake (or bad) pearls that says something about them. Besides being poor (that's not an issue tho, I get it) and having already wasted money on something of dubious value, you have bad taste and need a fake to try and fit in and it's inexcusable, it's like you need a formal attire for some event and get a dollar store suit. Alternatives exists, you are just lazy/uncaring.
> I agree good fakes become almost indistinguishable from true and honest pearls but that applies to watches too. At least you tried, but understand that if you are caught with a good fake that's even worse than with a bad fake.


You can also wear fake pearls if you're against pearl harvesting.
Just wear a decent Seiko, they are 90% of the time underrated.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jul 13, 2022)

兄貴 Forevermore said:


> They are a bit lacking imho. I've only seen a handful (<10) but I have serviced one. The first search on youtube turns up this.
> The listed watch movement on their site is actually a modified ETA (Subsidiary of SWATCH) 2894-2. It is a modified movement to where the data function is replaced with a chronometer.
> I do not know the watch grade (so 4-20 seconds loss/gain per day).
> The bands are rubber and will crack and break. Not of very good quality. Did pass water resistance test upon service according to my service notes.
> ...


Nah I just like the design of that specific series of B&R watches, which is no longer in production anyway so I would have to buy used or replicas, not going to bother with their current watches which are just a regular analog in a metal box, whats the point?

I already got an ecodrive, good watch but the glass is shit, dont know if I should go with an oem mineral or pay for a sapphire replacement


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jul 13, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Nah I just like the design of that specific series of B&R watches, which is no longer in production anyway so I would have to buy used or replicas, not going to bother with their current watches which are just a regular analog in a metal box, whats the point?
> 
> I already got an ecodrive, good watch but the glass is shit, dont know if I should go with an oem mineral or pay for a sapphire replacement


You could probably get someone to laser etch and build one for you for 1-5 grand.
As for glass replacement, find a competent person. 99% of the time there will be leakage unless properly resealed.


----------

